# picked up a bunch of OS car audio



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, I finally bought some more car audio. I didn't really want everything I got, but for the price, I couldn't pass it up, and I got some really cool stuff given it works/ is fixable
The stuff I wanted:
technics r5990 touchscreen tape deck/ cd changer controller.

Audiocontrol 4xs 4 way crossover (adjustable)

missing a few of the crossover points

some LP stuff that needs help
untested 601



952 that works but fades out




401 that doesnt work (looks like someone started working on it then stopped)



other stuff
sony tuner (from a mini component system?)

old school US made pioneer amp (not working)

alpine 3006 (works)

fugly but working coustic A100 amp


surprisingly clean coustic 2 way crossover

becker grand prix (the door is not silver, that is glare)


also bought this off of a member here.....have yet to fully test it yet
I might use it in my caddy instead of my pioneer fh-5000mp
pioneer fh-m75


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

That pioneer fh-m75 is super sexy.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Darkrider said:


> That pioneer fh-m75 is super sexy.


Yes it is!

Great find!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Believe it or not but am interested in the non working lp's.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

the sony piece is old...early to mid eighties...had a din cord for interconnecting, looks as if it has been snipped off. there was a tape deck, eq, and amplifiers available to build a system. a small trip down memory lane.
mark


----------

